

Marvell plans 40-nm ARM server processors - wmf
http://www.eetimes.com/news/latest/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=224701462

======
rbanffy
I hope they don't wait until Microsoft launches Windows Server 2014 Enterprise
Edition for ARM Servers...

Seriously. We want that tech now and we have enterprise-grade OSs to run on
them.

------
yread
Is it really such a great deal? Enterprises usually pay top dollars for top
Xeons/Opterons because they get a LOT of perfomance of a single chip, single
motherboard, single rack. If they wanted to save on CPUs they could easily buy
sub-100$ quad cores. I somehow can't believe that it will be such a good deal
- there has to be something (cost, complexity and low throughput of
interconnects?) that made Intel's engineers not to choose this way.

~~~
SriniK
It would fail with the same reason itanium failed sometime ago. Who has the
time and resources to port and tune every single software piece onto ARM
instruction set.

Amazon(AWS) showed interest for these kinda uprocessors sometime ago for low
end customers.

~~~
comex
> Who has the time and resources to port and tune every single software piece
> onto ARM instruction set.

The Debian project.

